# Weeds in month old sod



## Mattopb3 (Jun 3, 2021)

what can I use to spot treat a few areas in the yard where mushrooms, and weeds are growing? It's been a month since I laid the new Bandera Bermuda Sod.


----------



## Mattopb3 (Jun 3, 2021)

Also I don't know what these little mud piles are coming from under the grass


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Mushrooms mean too much water. Reduce watering some.

For general weeds use something like Weed B-Gon.

Mud piles are probably earthworm castings.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That's pretty sod right there. Mushrooms are fine, they are present when there is organic material breaking down; nothing to worry about. The dirt piles are more than likely worm castings; they're annoying, but harmless. You can blast them away with a water hose.

As a new Bermuda owner, I recommend that you get some Celsius, and read The Bermuda Triangle. It'll tell you what you need to maintain the best grass you can. A broadcast application of Celsius will make short work of almost all of the weeds that you have coming up in your new sod.


----------



## Mattopb3 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

